# Todays aluminum weld a Ford Fusion.



## aametalmaster (Apr 10, 2011)

This customer has an '06 Fusion and hit a massive pot hole. Blew out both RS tires and damaged the alum wheels. It also broke one of the control arms as well as the motor mount which goes across the front of the whole engine. So he was refered yesterday to bring it to me hoping i could fix it in the car so he didn't have to tear out the V6 engine. He had the AC sucked out so i could take apart the lines and then i removed the radiator over flow canister and the frame rubber mount and the top of the motor mount that goes between the frame and engine. I veed it all out as good as i could and drilled the two stripped bolt holes bigger and tapered the tops to get as much weld as i could deep in the holes. Then i welded it with my 3035 spoolgun and 4043 .030 wire. Ground it down on the top and drilled and tapped two new holes and a half hour later he was good to go. Oh and forget textbook alum mig welding as i couldn't get the spoolgun in for the proper gun angle so i had to wing it...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Todays aluminum weld a Ford Fusion. *

Today i did another job on a car. The guy that owns this Fusion has a buddy with a wrecked Mitzi something and the transmission mount was tore out of the trans in and a big hunk of alum came with it. He stopped and asked if i could do it and i was standing there with my spoolgun in my hand. So i said go get it so he did and it was a 5 minute fix job. He had the frontend of the car tore off so i just needed to clean uo the part and weld it in. He said he heard alum was hard to weld and i said you are going to get a lesson so pay attention. 2 minutes later he said wow that was easy enough. Yup...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Todays aluminum weld a Ford Fusion. *

Nice job Bob, Ya got to love those spool guns I really like mine.

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Todays aluminum weld a Ford Fusion. *

Here is the chunk from the Mitzi trans i fixed yesterday...Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Todays aluminum weld a Ford Fusion. *

Hope they understood that just because you fixed em quick the bill was still gonna be fair and they saved a ton by not having to replace a bunch of stuff too. I always end up with the whiner who says you only welded for like 2 minutes, what do you mean 50 dollars. My welder and spool gun alone cost more than his car was worth, not to mention consumable, gas, and knowledge. I hate whiners, what a PITA...
Bob


----------

